# Randomness



## woodsac (Jan 28, 2006)

Just some more random, leftover desert and mountain shots from recent trips.


1






2





3





4





5


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 28, 2006)

You have got a great vision woodsac ! These are magnificent photos :thumbup: 

Beautiful spots also.


----------



## Calliope (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow!  What beautiful landscape photos!  Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 28, 2006)

I want to hang #3 on my walls.


----------



## Arch (Jan 28, 2006)

OMG - i dont know what to say apart from they are all flawless. I'd build more walls to hang them all. :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## nvr2low (Jan 28, 2006)

wow, those are all some of the best photos i think i have ever seen.  i wish i had something like that to photograph around here.


----------



## Mansi (Jan 28, 2006)

beautiful as ever!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 28, 2006)

Ah, this photo 3 is thrilling... so many "secrets" behind those clouds, that you only begin to understand because part of the "surprise" is being unveiled, but we don't get to see all of it .......... exciting!!!

And I just love the colours of the last photo!!!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank you sooo much everyone. These really were 'leftovers'  These were what I thought would be of less interest than the ones I posted from each trip originally. It's funny, you never know what other people will have the most interest in?


----------



## bantor (Jan 28, 2006)

Absolutly wonderfull shots, I love the colors.  You really do ahve a wonderfull talent.


----------



## pursuer (Jan 28, 2006)

Great series, 

The first shot has a very surreal feel to it, very cool.

The sky in the second is a bit oversaturated for my taste and overall it is a bit busy.

The landscape in the third is beautiful, the mountains almost seem to melt into the clouds.

The last two are my fovorites, the fourth especially. I love the way the road vanishes into the distance.

The sky in the last shot is great and it really seems to fit with the gnarly branches.

Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 28, 2006)

3&5 Get a big "thumbsup:

Eric


----------



## Tkraz (Jan 28, 2006)

Stunning shots dude, couple of questions if you wouldnt mind having a look 

First of all, what sort of post processing work do you do, if any? Any specific tips or methods you use to get such an effect, if indeed it is a post processing effect. 

Secondly, if its not post processing, then whats yer secret , cause those shots are effing brilliant !? :hail:


----------



## pursuer (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok, I keep coming back to this series and looking at the last shot. I realise now that what I find so appealing about it is that the tuffs of clouds are so similar to the tuffs of grass and the trees sort of bridge the gap between the two. I think if some was cropped of the left side it would be a wall hanger. just my 2 cents.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 28, 2006)

Tkraz said:
			
		

> Stunning shots dude, couple of questions if you wouldnt mind having a look
> 
> First of all, what sort of post processing work do you do, if any? Any specific tips or methods you use to get such an effect, if indeed it is a post processing effect.
> 
> Secondly, if its not post processing, then whats yer secret , cause those shots are effing brilliant !? :hail:


Thanks, I greatly appreciate the compliments!

Not an easy one to answer  I edit each shot differently depending on the circumstances. But, I do try and do as little editing as possible. #1, #3, #4 & #5 are basic adjustments. Contrast, levels, shadows/highlights and a tiny bump in saturation. Honestly, no more than a couple of minutes on each shot. Oh and unsharp mask before I post to the web. After looking at #2, it needs some more work.

Most of the time, my landscapes have lots of one certain color...lots of red rocks, brown dirt or blue sky, etc. So I normally saturate/desaturate by individual color. It's important to understand what each color does. With a desert shot with lots of dirt, both red and yellow are going to greatly effect the outcome of the picture. So...if there's lots of green bushes and brown dirt, I might bump the yellow +10 and nock the red down about -20 or -25? I always underexpose my shots and then lighten them with PS. It gives me better control over the fg without blowing out the sky. I make a  shadow/highlight adjustment in almost every shot. It gives me much better control than levels alone. And I don't have enough experience with curves yet. I never use curves?

Also, I don't know how much of a difference it makes, but I have my camera (350D) set up like this:
contrast = +1
sharpness = 0
saturation = +1
color tone = 0

This gives a pretty flat picture in really bright light, but it keeps everything under control. I've played with the saturation at 0 because sometimes the reds are too saturated. But I like it at +1 for the blues in the sky. Ummm...what else? I always use a good circular polarizer outside. And I try to only shoot when there is some type of cloud cover, but that's not always possible. Any time after a rain is a good time to shoot. It helps naturally enhance the colors.

Take lots of pictures and practice editing. They don't have to be great shots, just something that catches your eye every day. If it's something you notice every day, try and capture it just like you see it on film. sorry so long winded, hope all that helps :mrgreen: I've said it before, I'm no pro (read my signature), so take the above lightly. But...if any of that helps...great!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 28, 2006)

pursuer said:
			
		

> Ok, I keep coming back to this series and looking at the last shot. I realise now that what I find so appealing about it is that the tuffs of clouds are so similar to the tuffs of grass and the trees sort of bridge the gap between the two. I think if some was cropped of the left side it would be a wall hanger. just my 2 cents.


Thanks for the suggestions...and looking :mrgreen: 

I originally tried to crop out the stray branches on the left, but I just don't like how constricted the main tree feels afterwards  I remember trying to shoot this without even getting it in the shot, but I couldn't get the main tree where I wanted it without those branches?


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 28, 2006)

nvr2low said:
			
		

> wow, those are all some of the best photos i think i have ever seen.  i wish i had something like that to photograph around here.



Me too  Say, what are those large, rocky, pointy/lumpy things sticking up out of the ground in the background?  Heh heh. If you had a nickel for every time I made that joke. I have never seen mountains like those, ever, except in photos. Thanks for taking me to them. Awesome shots.


----------



## Tkraz (Jan 28, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Thanks, I greatly appreciate the compliments!
> 
> Not an easy one to answer  I edit each shot differently depending on the circumstances. But, I do try and do as little editing as possible. #1, #3, #4 & #5 are basic adjustments. Contrast, levels, shadows/highlights and a tiny bump in saturation. Honestly, no more than a couple of minutes on each shot. Oh and unsharp mask before I post to the web. After looking at #2, it needs some more work.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the indepth response! Exactly what I was hoping for ! :mrgreen: 

I just really liked the impression your photos seem to have as an image, something very slender and defined (?) in the way there presented. If that makes any sense?  

Anyway, thanks for all the info , will give some of it a whirl see what happens, if its half of the results your acheiving I'll be onto something! :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Jan 28, 2006)

Stunning images Woody.   Your pics are amazing man!!!!!!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 28, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Stunning images Woody.   Your pics are amazing man!!!!!!!



ditto!


awesome randomness.. wow!


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 28, 2006)

Tkraz said:
			
		

> Stunning shots dude, couple of questions if you wouldnt mind having a look
> 
> First of all, what sort of post processing work do you do, if any? Any specific tips or methods you use to get such an effect, if indeed it is a post processing effect.
> 
> Secondly, if its not post processing, then whats yer secret , cause those shots are effing brilliant !? :hail:


 
Great reply !!! I've always wanted to ask him the same exact Q. But... his vision... that's a different  Q. You really made him spell the beans, nice work


----------



## xion (Jan 29, 2006)

Great pictures, specially #2 and #5. Admire your work.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 29, 2006)

M @ k o said:
			
		

> Great reply !!! I've always wanted to ask him the same exact Q. But... his vision... that's a different  Q. You really made him spell the beans, nice work


I wouldn't have told you anyways :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


Kidding of course!



Thanks again for all the replies :mrgreen:


----------



## photo gal (Jan 29, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Wow! What beautiful landscape photos! Absolutely lovely!


 
It's exactly what I have come to expect from you woody!  Wonderful!  : )


----------



## Canoncan (Jan 29, 2006)

Awesome landscapes!!


----------



## Joeri (Jan 29, 2006)

wow nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Fate (Jan 29, 2006)

Totally uber man..... just amazing  What do you do to get a sky like in #2..... is it a photoshop trick?


----------

